

Ask YC: good place to find CC licensed music? - silentmind

I'm looking for some music licensed under CC to use in my screencaptures. I had a look on jamendo but couldn't find anything suitable. Any ideas?
======
attack
Only other one I know of is,

<http://www.archive.org/details/opensource_audio>

and you may have seen this,

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_online_music_databases>

------
thomasswift
<http://ccmixter.org/> maybe <http://www.podsafeaudio.com/>

------
tjr
What sort of music are you after?

